# thinking thinking thinking.....



## dmmj (Aug 19, 2015)

so I've been thinking( shocking huh?) creating A dried tortoise supplement. I grow all this fantastic tortoise food and with no choices at the moment no one to see it too. 7
So i have been mulling the ideaof driving all the food out grading it into a powder. I'll keep you updated and like a drug dealer the first taste will probably be free


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 19, 2015)

I'd be interested...I stink at growing tortoise food so the more variety I can add the better.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 19, 2015)

I like it. Keep us informed.


----------



## Merrick (Aug 19, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing so I would like to know how you approach it


----------



## wellington (Aug 19, 2015)

Ditto. Also, letting us know how you do it and which methods worked best would be great too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 19, 2015)

There certainly seems to be a demand for just that type of thing.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 6, 2015)

A worthy endeavour.
Good luck and will be interested in your results.
And have a Happy Birthday.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 4, 2015)

I missed this when you first published this post. I have mixed feelings about it being "powder-ized" BUT I really like the idea of you drying and selling tortoise food. I'd consider being a customer. If you have some good food during the winter months, I could even consider trading you for old video games like you once posted about. I tried out and really liked Will's dried opuntia chips and plan on getting more in the next month or so. I'd consider buying tortoise food from trusted members during the long winter months when I'm always looking to add to my tortoise diet. In fact, I think it would be cool if TFO members who grow a lot of food formed some kind of co-op.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Dec 8, 2015)

A woman who I know through facebook, in England, Ruth Basham does this. I think she processes during the summer and sells out by about now. It's a great idea. Might consider keeping the pieces as whole or recognizable as possible. Dark colored powders as foods are already abundant.


----------



## Shaif (Sep 17, 2016)

I am so late to this conversation, but I would absolutely support you! I would buy your Tort food and feel good that it's from someone who cares. I hope you have gone through with your idea, and if so, please let me know how to buy!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 18, 2016)

Actually, I 'think' all that THINKING has sent dmmj into some sort of mental cramp. Hey @dmmj how's this project going?


----------



## dmmj (Sep 18, 2016)

it's going good I had to scale back in operation due to being on dialysis & not having a lot of strength and energy but I've done a couple of test batches so far


----------



## Shaif (Sep 18, 2016)

Very sorry to hear about the dialysis. My husband is a nephrologist and I'm a radiologist, so please let me know if we can be of any help. 
Don't tax yourself about the tort food. It's not anything urgent or compulsory. Just know that you will have a ready market should you decide to proceed!


----------

